# Bama versus Virginia Tech



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

This one is for Fatbass. I don't want him to feel left out.

Both teams go into Saturday night's game with legitimate concerns. The Crimson Tide have to replace quarterback John Parker Wilson and three starting offensive linemen, including All-America left tackle Andre Smith. Junior college transfer James Carpenter will try to fill Smith's void, and sophomore William Vlachos replaces All-SEC center Antoine Caldwell. Junior Greg McElroy takes over at quarterback.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/s ... id=4443847


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Go Hokies! :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Go Hokies!


+1 They might get another spanking.



> Alabama Offense vs. Virginia Tech Defense
> 
> Even though the Hokies do not rely as heavily on man-to-man coverage as they once did, they still play an aggressive brand of defensive football under coordinator Bud Foster. Generally speaking, Foster likes to pack the box with eight defenders and blitz linebackers (or the cheated-up safety) in order to create disruption in the backfield. In order to avoid a meltdown versus this dangerous defensive unit, Alabama needs to execute properly in three areas.


http://insider.espn.go.com/ncf/features ... d292480259


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope Bama wins.... just not a Tech fan. Bama's D is supposed to still be pretty strong and hopefully their O comes out firing and has no issues with the new pieces they've had to work with.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

98 Yd touchdown for Virginia Tech, oh my gosh.

And I guess Bama is going to kick field goals all night :roll: :roll: They need to pound it in there if they are going to win.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Interception VT


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Bama is in a dogfight


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't make excuses. It's VT first game also. You play with the hand your dealt and never look back.

Next year the UTES will be trying to get Notre Dame. The powerhouse teams are afraid to play some of the top teams in the MWC. I'm glad BYU could expose Oklahoma.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Bama has a great defense though that is keeping them in the game.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I mean look at USC playing San Jose State for their very first game. Utah State looks better this year. They also have a good coach.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Bama will move up in the polls. Oklahoma will probably move out of the top 10.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good win for Bama... but they're definitely going to have to get a bit better to really put away some of the tougher teams in the SEC. Don't worry Fatbass, they'll get it done this year I think.... as long as they can beat Florida. Is Tennessee any good this year or was their score reflective of the opponent?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Fatty- I've been wondering something since January when the U had John Parker Wilson staring up at the lights of the Superdome all night long... isn't he the pretty boy from that MTV show from a couple years back? You know, the one where they followed that high school football team around?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If I'm that good of a judge with the men, imagine how good I am at judging the ladies! :wink:


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I just gotta say that fourth quarter was one hell of a fourth quarter for both teams! 

Really enjoyed that game!


----------

